# t2i tethering situation



## kanuski (Mar 7, 2015)

I had the T2i tethered to my laptop using Lightroom. Everything worked great until I turned off the camera to change the battery and replace the SD card. Now Lightroom recognizes that a T2i is connected but does not tether. The camera screen goes black and I cannot take a picture. I have to disconnect the cord, take the picture, then reconnect the cord and import the image. Arrgh!  Any ideas about this?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 10, 2015)

I've always found that tethering was a bit finicky.  It always seems like I had to turn the camera on and off, un-plug and re-plug the USB etc.  

Maybe it's because I don't do it often enough to figure out and remember the proper sequence.  

So I guess, all I can suggest is that you reset everything.  Close and restart LR, maybe restart the computer.  Turn off the camera, unplug and replug the USB etc.


----------



## kanuski (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks, I am sure my problem resulted from allowing the memory card to become full.  I restarted everything and it still wouldn't work. The next morning it was fine.


----------

